# must all birds in captivity be rung?



## knaebot (Apr 15, 2010)

just a question if anyone can put a link to a list of birds that MUST be rung in accordance to defra, i dont need a list of cities etc just want to know for my own peice of mind.

i was visited by the police wildlife sector and they told me that the cocketiels, redrumps, lovebirds, zebra finches and rosellas all need rings and by not having them i was "leaving myself wide open to prosecution"

from what i can find online im perfectly within the law?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting post.

I thought they only had to be rung to be entered into shows plus of course, if wanted, for security, ie if they flew off and were found they could be traced back to their breeder/owner from the ring details.

If you don't mind me asking, why did you have such a "visit"?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think he`s got his facts wrong? why would a commonly bred pet bird need a closed ring?
its not like you`ve got a garden full of british native finches that should be?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

There is no legal requirement for the species you mentioned to be rung. They are not native species, & it is up to the breeder to decide whether they ring chicks or not. It is certainly better for birds to be rung IMO as they can then be identified by their number, etc.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

am sure the only ones that need rung are native birds and birds that need artical (sp) 10s


----------



## knaebot (Apr 15, 2010)

The guy simply turned up, i spoke to defra straight after the visit, they said 2 things...

1 no birds need to be rung unless british or required under cites, thus i am not commiting any kind of offence

2 the officers had no legal right to enter the premises and act in such a manner in front of customers and my own staff without prior notification and in addition without instruction from defra themselves.

Im absolutely fuming about it to be honest, the guy also claimed that without paperwork it would be presumed that all the animals within my shop were considered illegally imported. This included all of my reptiles and rodents.

I will be making a formal complaint about it i think, its just totally unacceptable to behave in this way and make me feel like i had commited some kind of criminal act when in fact im very thorough and aim to run a reputable business. 

I literally thought i would be closed down pending further enquiries until i spoke with defra.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

its possible it could of been a scam its not unheard of they claim to be from RSBCA so on come in say somethings wrong and take animals unlikely this has happened to you, but be aware friend of mine used to work for the (not so nice) RSPCA and they had a few complaints about animals being taken yet they had no record of it bla bla bla. you get the idea


----------



## knaebot (Apr 15, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> its possible it could of been a scam its not unheard of they claim to be from RSBCA so on come in say somethings wrong and take animals unlikely this has happened to you, but be aware friend of mine used to work for the (not so nice) RSPCA and they had a few complaints about animals being taken yet they had no record of it bla bla bla. you get the idea


This officer is legitimate, hes the wildlife officer for our area, im going to call the area inspector tommorow to arrange a meeting to outline my complaint.

Threatening to close down my shop based on wrong information is totally unproffessional and i have sweated blood to make a name for our business. I dont want this guy to lose his job or anything like that, i just want him to realise he needs to understand the law before he shoots his mouth off and causes stress to innocent people.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

and your right to if hes got a job to do before he does it he should know whats the law is before trying to enforce it. hope it gets sorted


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

How rude! I hope the guy gets a slap


----------

